# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Moving Day !

## Lynn

The Dendrobates auratus *really* needed to get out of the 'quarantine' tank they were in.
They seemed a tad stressed to me. 
So, I decided that today would be the day for all three species.
I moved all of them at about 7 o'clock this morning.
They all have settled down and are exploring. 

- below Dendrobates auratus
 

-below Dendrobates leucomelas
     
  

-below Ranitomeya imitator "Varadero" ( breeder John Clare)
 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

Always exciting to see! You're going to have so much fun with these!!!

----------


## Heather

Yay!  :Smile: 

I wish I could be there to watch in person  :Smile: . 

Congrats!

----------


## Lynn

> Yay! 
> 
> I wish I could be there to watch in person . 
> 
> Congrats!





> Always exciting to see! You're going to have so much fun with these!!!


Heather, me too. You would have loved it !
I'm so glad I decided to move them. They're all enjoying their new digs. 
It was exciting......I have been enjoying them. The leucs are mini comedians  :Big Grin: 
Lynn

----------


## Heather

Haha! Awesome  :Smile: . You should tape a short video and share it  :Big Grin: .

----------


## bill

Yay!! They are in their new home!! How are they adjusting lynn?

----------


## Lynn

> Yay!! They are in their new home!! How are they adjusting lynn?


Thanks or asking , Bill.
The leucs and my pair of imitators seem to adjusting really well.
I decided to make the move because the auratus trio( especially one) seemed a bit stressed yesterday and the day before in the quarantine tank?
They are not worse today.....they are eating and moving around? I simply had a hunch they needed *out* with more hides and plant cover etc. 
They all went through a lot during our electrical outage as well ; I thought it best to move things along. 

Lynn 
 :Butterfly:

----------


## bill

so glad to hear they are doing well. the auratus should come around. they probably just need time. like you said, they just went through an awful lot over the past few weeks. their permanent home was probably a shock to the system, but a pleasant one  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> so glad to hear they are doing well. the auratus should come around. they probably just need time. like you said, they just went through an awful lot over the past few weeks. their permanent home was probably a shock to the system, but a pleasant one


Actually, I was thinking the opposite? I felt as though they needed the space, hides and plant cover.
But still, an adjustment for them. It's only been 36 hours. I fed all of them 2x today so hunting was easy.
As in, they could just wait for a FF to pass by if they were feeling reluctant to hunt.
The leucs are REALLY enjoying the space and using every inch of the 36W  X 24H  exo enclosure.

Lynn

----------


## bill

> Actually, I was thinking the opposite? I felt as though they needed the space, hides and plant cover.
> But still, an adjustment for them. 
> Lynn


that's actually what i meant, you were just a bit more "eloquent" than i  :Smile:  so the leucs are digging it huh? are they even heading high up into the enclosure?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

They look GREAT Lynn!!

----------


## Lynn

> that's actually what i meant, you were just a bit more "eloquent" than i  so the leucs are digging it huh? are they even heading high up into the enclosure?


They're exploring every inch of it!

----------


## bill

Awesome!!

----------


## Heather

How fun  :Smile: .

----------

